# FreakShow!



## NightWalkUT (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a circus/freakshow ambient style audio track, but with a twist- 
something leaning towards a rock style or techno. Where can I go to find something like this?! I think it would be awesome for what we have planned!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i always enjoy this track, hard to define in a single genre of music.

song starts at 10:47 on this album


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

i Love leah brown on youtube.


----------

